# Intrested in enlisting but have some questions



## Medicboy (3 Aug 2013)

Im currently going on to my last year of high school, I am thinking of joining the CF as a med tech through NCM-SEP but the problem is, I live in toronto and i cant find any colleges that have an approved paramedic program near me or even in ontario.
i used this to look for the schools http://cfo-oafc.accc.ca/search.php.
Also, i was wondering if i could do any paramedic program then get transfered to a approved  school later on?
Ty for reading.


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2013)

Medicboy said:
			
		

> I live in toronto and i cant find any colleges that have an approved paramedic program near me or even in ontario.



Check these out:
http://www.cma.ca/index.php/ci_id/50602/la_id/1.htm#PARA-ON

Be sure to confirm with CFRC if the one you choose is acceptable to them.


----------



## Medtech45 (4 Aug 2013)

CTS Canadian Career College is CMA approved. They have a campus in Barrie.


----------



## Medicboy (4 Aug 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Check these out:
> http://www.cma.ca/index.php/ci_id/50602/la_id/1.htm#PARA-ON
> 
> Be sure to confirm with CFRC if the one you choose is acceptable to them.


Looks like humber college is accredited, i live 15 minutes away from there :d
gona have to try hard to get into that program though.. 2000 people sign up and there are only 70 seats.

Thanks for the fast responses!


----------



## rebeccag19 (4 Aug 2013)

Medicboy said:
			
		

> Im currently going on to my last year of high school, I am thinking of joining the CF as a med tech through NCM-SEP but the problem is, I live in toronto and i cant find any colleges that have an approved paramedic program near me or even in ontario.
> i used this to look for the schools http://cfo-oafc.accc.ca/search.php.
> Also, i was wondering if i could do any paramedic program then get transfered to a approved  school later on?
> Ty for reading.



If you are applying as a non-commissioned member you do not need to find a paramedic school. As long as you graduate with biology 12 and chemistry or physics 12 you are good to go.. Perhaps you should do some research on med tech on the forces website... All the information regarding qualifications and education is there...

Good luck


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2013)

Medicboy said:
			
		

> Looks like humber college is accredited, i live 15 minutes away from there :d
> gona have to try hard to get into that program though.. 2000 people sign up and there are only 70 seats.



Competition is high because Humber is one of the two city "farm teams".


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Aug 2013)

Medicboy said:
			
		

> Looks like humber college is accredited, i live 15 minutes away from there :d
> gona have to try hard to get into that program though.. 2000 people sign up and there are only 70 seats.
> 
> Thanks for the fast responses!



Accredited by the CMA and acceptable for CF recruiting purposes are two seperate things.  You need to contact your local CFRC and have them verify what is the current up to date list of acceptable schools.


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2013)

Medicboy said:
			
		

> I live in toronto



FYI, Toronto EMS offers free training ( including "ride-outs" ) and certifications to young people under the age of 25.

You will be credited with volunteer hours related to the profession. You will receive a letter (s) of reference from the department. 

This helps when competing for placement into a Paramedic program.  

You will receive ( free ) certification in:   

WSIB EMS First Aid. Canadian Red Cross Standard First Aid or St. John Ambulance Standard First Aid.
Ontario Heart and Stroke Basic Rescuer “C” CPR and Certification in AED (Public Access Defibrillator).
TEMS Communications VHF Radio Course on “Land” and optional certificate in “Aeronautical” or Communications Canada Restricted Radio Operators (Land) Certificate.
Volunteer service hours at EMS special events ( CNE etc. ) 
Orientation on Paramedic equipment.
Wilderness First Aid/Survival Course.
VHF Marine Radio Certificate.
Orientation in EMS operations and procedures.
“Emergency First Responder” Course and certificate.
Amateur Radio License (Basic Level) - optional.
A minimum of two ride-outs on an EMS ambulance.
Raising and lowering of 35A  - loading and unloading of 35A from vehicle.
Use of the scoop, #9, pole stretcher and stair chair.
Use of EMS event radios and radio procedures. 
Overview of  TEMS and MOH ACR forms and documentation.
Familiarisation with contents of  ambulance patient care section, BLS kits.
Orientation with other areas of EMS – Marine, ETF, PSU, ESU, HUSAR, Driver training, CACC, etc.

Level 1
Basic assessment of ABCs
Rescue Breathing for adults
C.P.R. for adults
EMS Standard First Aid, Basic Rescuer C.P.R., Automatic External Defibrillator Certification 

Level 2
Basic Patient Assessment
Incident and Medical History Taking
BLS management for choking 
Rescue breathing 
C.P.R. (adult, child, infant), AED
Jaw thrusts and head tilt / chin lifts
Basic care for bleeding
Basic immobilization techniques
C-spine manual immobilization
Use of back boards
BLS care for shock
BLS care hypothermia, heat related emergencies

Level 3
Wilderness Patient Assessments
Wilderness implications for C.P.R.
Improvised splinting and bandaging
Wilderness Transportation and evacuation techniques 
Long term care for wounds and infections
Long term for hypothermia, cold and heat related emergencies, dehydration
Emergency shelter and fire creation
Basic Ice and Water Rescue
EMS Wilderness First Aid/Survival 

Level 4
Enhanced patient assessment 
Assessment full vital signs including blood pressure, LOA, pupils, HR, RR, skin condition
Use of  BVM 
Use of oxygen and O2 delivery methods (NRB, Nasal Canula)
Use of oropharyngeal airways
Use of v-vac suction 
Use of backboards, KED, C-collars,
sager traction splint
Enhanced assessments of injuries
Basic principles of triage and MCI
Emergency  First Responder (EFR/EMR)

Level 5
SFA Instructor Certification
Teaches SFA/CPR/AED

Like I said above regarding Paramedic programs, "Be sure to confirm with CFRC if the one you choose is acceptable to them."


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Aug 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> FYI, Toronto EMS offers free training ( including "ride-outs" ) and certifications to young people under the age of 25....



This would be under the auspices of the MedVent/MedRovers Program I gather?


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> This would be under the auspices of the MedVent/MedRovers Program I gather?



Yes. If anyone is interested in more information:
http://www.medvents.ca/1stDownsview

"Toronto EMS Education and Development oversees the medical training which is provided to Toronto EMS standards."

They train at HQ, and there is another group in Scarborough.


----------



## Old EO Tech (4 Aug 2013)

Not to be too pedantic, but Canadians do not "enlist" we enroll, enlist is an Americanism.

Jon


----------



## JM2345 (4 Aug 2013)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Not to be too pedantic, but Canadians do not "enlist" we enroll, enlist is an Americanism.



We still enlist. Blame it on American culture if you want (though I have no idea if that is even correct), but enlist is an English word known to mean joining the armed forces. As long as we use the English language, "enlist" is an acceptable verb.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> We still enlist. Blame it on American culture if you want (though I have no idea if that is even correct), but enlist is an English word known to mean joining the armed forces. As long as we use the English language, "enlist" is an acceptable verb.



Really?


----------



## JM2345 (4 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Really?



Yes.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> Yes.



And you are a member of the Canadian Armed Forces, so you can guarantee this?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Aug 2013)

Off topic:

According to the Oxford Dictionary, enlisting is the process of enrolling in a military force.  In line with _The Canadian Style_, Oxford is a viable resource for government writing, so the use of the word enlist is accurate when describing joining the Canadian Armed Forces, and is actually more accurate than enroll (the US spelling, used in the NDA), and enrol (the British spelling) when discussing someone becoming a member of the Canadian Armed Forces.  Just because the NDA says that people are enrolled, that does not mean one is not enlisted.

Everyone is right, you can all go back to either being pedants or thinking that being enrolled (or enlisted) in the military makes you an expert (or both if you want).


----------



## Medicboy (5 Aug 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> FYI, Toronto EMS offers free training ( including "ride-outs" ) and certifications to young people under the age of 25.
> 
> You will be credited with volunteer hours related to the profession. You will receive a letter (s) of reference from the department.
> 
> ...



i will definitely be looking into this, thank you for the information.


----------



## Old EO Tech (5 Aug 2013)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Off topic:
> 
> According to the Oxford Dictionary, enlisting is the process of enrolling in a military force.  In line with _The Canadian Style_, Oxford is a viable resource for government writing, so the use of the word enlist is accurate when describing joining the Canadian Armed Forces, and is actually more accurate than enroll (the US spelling, used in the NDA), and enrol (the British spelling) when discussing someone becoming a member of the Canadian Armed Forces.  Just because the NDA says that people are enrolled, that does not mean one is not enlisted.
> 
> Everyone is right, you can all go back to either being pedants or thinking that being enrolled (or enlisted) in the military makes you an expert (or both if you want).



For the record I never said it was not a valid English word :-/  But that it is not and never was used in official Canadian/British military use.  The next stop would be to start calling our NCM's "enlisted" pers, and while I have nothing against our American brothers and sisters, I do not wish to adopt their customs :-/   And we should at least expend some effort to stay true to our customs...even if it means the occasional pedantic post  :nod:

Now back to your regular channel :-/

Jon


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Aug 2013)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> For the record I never said it was not a valid English word :-/  But that it is not and never was used in official Canadian/British military use.  The next stop would be to start calling our NCM's "enlisted" pers, and while I have nothing against our American brothers and sisters, I do not wish to adopt their customs :-/   And we should at least expend some effort to stay true to our customs...even if it means the occasional pedantic post  :nod:
> 
> Now back to your regular channel :-/
> 
> Jon



Note the frequent use of the word enlist in many of these British recruiting posters... weird.

https://www.google.com/search?q=british+recruiting+posters&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=RwwAUpKkGYnmrgG1yICgCQ&ved=0CEEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=653

And these Canadian ones... double weird.

https://www.google.com/search?q=canadian+recruiting+posters&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=pA0AUpGEFMqZrQGPqYHACg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=653


----------



## mariomike (6 Aug 2013)

Medicboy said:
			
		

> i will definitely be looking into this, thank you for the information.



You are welcome, and good luck with that.

MedVent graduates are working as Paramedics in Toronto, as well as all over Ontario ( including as ORNGE Flight Paramedics ).

Perhaps some have gone on to become Med Techs, but I am not sure about that.

They have 8 advisors who are EMS SFA/CPR/AED instructors, 2 EFR instructors and 2 TEMS ACP's running the training programs for Downsview and Scarborough.


----------



## DAA (6 Aug 2013)

Medicboy said:
			
		

> Im currently going on to my last year of high school, I am thinking of joining the CF as a med tech through NCM-SEP but the problem is, I live in toronto and i cant find any colleges that have an approved paramedic program near me or even in ontario.
> i used this to look for the schools http://cfo-oafc.accc.ca/search.php.
> Also, i was wondering if i could do any paramedic program then get transfered to a approved  school later on?
> Ty for reading.



Closest programs to Toronto are CTS in Barrie (PCP - 52 week pgm); Durham College in Oshawa (PPC - 2 year pgm) or Georgian College in Barrie (Advanced Care Para - 1 year)


----------

